# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Quậy các bác tí

## Letungquang

Em chuyển qua với NCSTUDIO thấy giao diện và các thứ đơn giản thật, nhưng có 1 điều em thắc mắc là độ phân giải driver sao lai là 1600 mà ko phải số khác?  Ý em hỏi là độ phân giải driver là gì?  Khác vs Mach3 khi cấp xung nhỉ? 😀😀

----------


## emptyhb

Cài ở driver độ phân giải bao nhiêu thì cài đặt lại trong NC Studio chứ. Đâu có mặc định là 1600 đâu bác.

----------


## emptyhb

Vào Params/ Manufactory nhập mật khẩu là ncstudio

Cài đặt motors parameter theo đơn vị mm/pulse (số milimet đi được trong 1 xung)

----------


## Letungquang

> Vào Params/ Manufactory nhập mật khẩu là ncstudio
> 
> Cài đặt motors parameter theo đơn vị mm/pulse (số milimet đi được trong 1 xung)


vâng, chỉ có điều em chưa rõ áp driver 1600 căn cứ vào đâu để tính toán chuẩn xác. Để em xem cái thằng 1600 là chỗ nào 😀😀😀.

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

bước của visme chia cho số xung trên drive là ra.
vd: visme bước 10, để số xung trên vòng của drive là 1000x/v thì nhập vào trong nc là 0.01mm/p

----------


## Letungquang

> bước của visme chia cho số xung trên drive là ra.
> vd: visme bước 10, để số xung trên vòng của drive là 1000x/v thì nhập vào trong nc là 0.01mm/p


cái này thì em ok, cám ơn bác, chẳng qua là hôm qua mình chưa hiểu về phần phân giải driver nó thuộc phần nào, giờ thì em hiểu hết rồi các bác 😀😀 . công nhận thằng NCs dễ xài .

----------

